# Biketreffs im Raum  Mayen / Koblenz



## gigabike_de (22. April 2007)

Hallo,

tragt hier doch mal alle festen Bike-Treffs aus dem Raum Mayen-Koblenz-Neuwied u.s.w. ein.
Auch kurzfristige Verabredungen gehören hier rein.
Es ist immer schön, mit einem Lokalen Bike-Guide ein fremdes Revier unter 
die Stollen zu nehmen. 

Ein schöner Treffpunkt wäre die CTF in Weibern, am 17.Mai
http://www.rsc-weibern.de/allgemein/Vatertag2007/2007rtfctf01.html

Tolle Strecke, nette Leute. Könnte man dann zusammen fahren. Im lockeren Tourentempo.

Also, fleißig posten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Alpirsbacher (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Tom muss Arbeiten komme später Nachhause. Werde dann die neuen Laufräder ausprobieren! Ich melde mich. P.S Schorch will durch das Elztal Sonntag 9.00 Uhr das weiss ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigabike_de (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

versuche um 14:15 Uhr da zu sein!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Rockyalex! (5. Mai 2007)

Falls ihr nichts dagegen habt fahr ich mit.

Bis nachher, hoffe ich finds gleich,
Alex


----------



## Rockyalex! (5. Mai 2007)

Hi Biker,
geht bei mir doch nicht...Besuch...
Alex, der hofft es ließt noch Einer


----------



## gigabike_de (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

alles klar, bin quasi auch schon unterwegs!

Gruß Jörg

Im Anhang noch ein kleiner Ausblick für Thomas. Da waren wir genau vor einer Woche! Pfrontener Marathon-Strecke.


----------



## gigabike_de (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

so, meine Luge hat sich wieder beruhigt. Habe mir beim Apotherker, meines Vertrauens, Drogen (Heuschnupfentabletten) besort. Gleich startet ein neuer Versuch. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Alpirsbacher (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute gestern war nicht mein Tag! Es war auch nicht nur der Platten sonder auch das Schaltwerk, es hat mich für immer verlassen, zum Glück habe ich noch eins gehabt. Bis dann


----------



## mountainseeker (6. Mai 2007)

hi an alle von gestern,

eigentlich kamen ja alle ins Ziel, die einen halt nur früher und die anderen später - lol.Auf jeden Fall hats Spaß gemacht und ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## toncoc (7. Mai 2007)

generell mittwochs 1700 cet 
tp dorfplatz forst/eifel (kann beparkt werden)

touren bis zu 4h
in eifel/model/hunsrück
gerne anspruchsvoller


generell mittwochs 1800 cet
tp klotten/mosel
parken rund um die fähre

touren bis zu 2.5h
rund um cochem/treis karden
gerne einfacherer art, mit viel pausen (einsteiger geeignet)


gernerell, weil ausnahmen die regel bestätigen.
daher bitte immer vorher mal abstimmen
more info?
[email protected]


----------



## Dicke Wade (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
Da ich ab morgen Nachtdienst habe werde ich am Samstag und Sonntag erst ab 14:00 Uhr starten. Wenn euch das nicht zu spät ist. Samstag ab Nickenich,Namedy,hohes Kreuz, Laacher See,Wehr ,Fußhölle,Engeln Gänsehals.
Sonntag richtung Nürburgring.
Immer dran bleiben, Emmelshausen ruft

Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Wade!
War am Wochenende beim Saarschleifen-Marathon.Da musst Du nächstes Jahr mit.Noch schöner als Emmelshausen und Erbeskopf.Sehr hoher Trail-Anteil!! Viele Stellen auf dem Level von Boos(Steigung und Technik).Sehr stark besetzt dank der vielen Holländer.Bin mal gespannt wie ich mich an den Ryhtmus alle 2 Wochen Rennen/Marathon gewöhne. Was fahrt Ihr denn noch für Marathons?
MfG
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. Mai 2007)

Wir (SIG'ler)fahren die CTF's in der Umgebung, dazu Emmelshausen, Rhens,Büchel,Daun und evtl.Frammersbach.Wir fahren mit 4 Leuten im August  in die Berge nach Österreich.560 Km und so 13.000 hm.Dafür muß natürlich gut trainiert werden.Ich schreibe öffter mal rein wann und wo wir unterwegs sind. Können uns ja mal unterwegs treffen.Vorschlag: Sonntag in Mayen treffen ab zum Ring,eine Runde und zurück.3-4Std.. Wär dann so gegen 14:00 Uhr in Mayen. Es sei denn es regnet wie aus Eimern.Dann fahre ich am See bis ich aufgeweicht bin.

Berry


----------



## waldfrucht (11. Mai 2007)

Sonntag 14:00 hört sich gut an. Mal schauen ob ich das schaffe! Treffen am Stadion/Chinesen?
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Gestern wars ja wirklich nochmal schön. Hab leider kein MTB in KO deshalb bin ich RR gefahren.


----------



## Alpirsbacher (12. Mai 2007)

Dicke Wade würde auch gerne mal so ein ding starten geht aber nicht wegen dem neuen Job, Deshalb gibt es so schnell keinen Urlaub! PS Österreich ist klasse


----------



## gigabike_de (13. Mai 2007)

Die Jungen in Gerostein haben aber Pech! Schon wieder nur Regen und starker Wind. War da einer von Euch?

Wir fahren Morgen wieder um 10:00 Uhr, ab Stadion Mayen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Alpirsbacher (13. Mai 2007)

Was war den da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigabike_de (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wir werden so um 8:30 Uhr da sein. Abfahrt spätestens 9:00 Uhr.

Ist ja schließlich Vatertag und die Familie ist ja auch noch da.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Alpirsbacher (17. Mai 2007)

God by Weibern das ist ja ein scheiss Wetter.  Schade!


----------



## waldfrucht (17. Mai 2007)

Ich hab gestern Weibern schon abgeschrieben laut Wettermeldung.
Dafür hab ich mich aber dann für Sonntag zum Schinderhannes Marathon angemeldet. Glaub die 63 km sind ein schöner/anstrengender ausgleich!

Werd mich heute aber noch auf die Rolle setzen.


----------



## mountainseeker (17. Mai 2007)

hi tomm,

ich denke ich werde dann am samstag mit dir fahren, so nichts dazwischen kommt. auch sollte das wetter besser sein als heute. wir reden dann vorher nochmal miteinader. 

also schöne grüße an alle


----------



## null.ahnung (17. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen!
Von dem bisschen Regen lasst Ihr euch abschrecken?Wir sind schon alleine deswegen gefahren um die Leute zu belohnen die sich den ganzen Stress machen,nur damit WIR nen schönen Sonntag haben.Ausserdem hat es auf der Strecke nicht geregnet ,es war kein Matsch ,die Sonne war da  und es waren 25° .War das perfekte einfahren für den Schinderhannes am WE.Und Ausserdem:Bei dem Wetter wird man nicht krank,sondern abgehärtet. 
Viele grüsse auch an alle die da waren(Cecil;Bernd.W;Alex,Mario,u.sw.)
bis die Tage
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (17. Mai 2007)

Ja ja "nur die harten kommen in den Garten"!

Wir haben hier alle halbe Stunde (schon 4x) kompletten Stromausfall. Das nervt und ich weiß nicht wie lange mein PC das noch aushält.
Ich geh jetzt ins Bett damit ich am Sonntag Fit bin!


----------



## Bernd/W (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Oli!!

Deine Beschreibung der äusserst schönen CTF in Weibern trifft zu,den vielen helfenden Händen zum gelingen der Veranstaltung muss man einfach Danke sagen.vorallem bei der Streckenführung haben sich viele Heinzelmännchen betätigt!das ganze Wasser,das zum duschen während der Fahrt von oben kam,die Strecke so zu präparieren das auch genügend Matsch da war,denn einige sind dadurch sehr weich gefallen,du etwa auch?du warst so voll mit Matsch!!da stand auch so ein nettes Wesen neben Dir,vor lauter Matsch konnte man sie nicht sorichtig erkennen.war das etwa die Tina??

Es war wie jedes Jahr eine CTF,bei der es sich lohnt mitzufahern!!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## hulkihulk (4. Juni 2007)

Servus liebe Pälllllzää!  

Wollt mich zwecks "Verlassen ausgetretener Pfade" am kommenden Sa. (09.06.) mal am Koblenzer Stadtwald versuchen... bin zwar mit Karte, etc. gerüstet, aber nicht ortskundig. Also, wenn Jemand aus der Gegend Lust auf eine lockere/lustige Runde hat, bitte unter den Fahrgemeinschaften die Details checken oder einfach um 10:30 am Hbf. sein. SMS-Kontakt oder Anrufen geht natürlich auch; Nr. steht bei den Gemeinschaften.

Also, freu mich drauf, Koblenz zu erkunden und hoff, der ein oder andere is dabei.   Gruss ...Markus


----------

